# Help filling chimney hole in foundation



## Squints (Jun 16, 2013)

Need some advice on filling a hole in my poured foundation. We are switching to gas and removed the oil chimney. 

The hole is 10" diameter and approx 8" deep. Vertical wall.
My questions are:
What type of concrete should I buy? I was leaning towards the quickrete stuff but would hydraulic be better? 
Do I need to apply a bonding agent to the existing wall?
Should I fill the hole with a couple of bricks and then fill it up with the concrete?
I already attached and sealed the outside with a piece of plywood (until I get the concrete in) can I leave it there and fill the hole. Then remove it after?
Do I need to put oil or Vaseline or something on it so the concrete doesn't stick to it?

Thanks in advance!
BTW love this forum...long time lurker.


----------



## Squints (Jun 16, 2013)

Here is a pic of my hole. Lol


----------



## Squints (Jun 16, 2013)

.....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Leave the plywood in place and use hydrolic cement. Once it sets up remove the plywood and do the outside.


----------

